# How are you cutting your cap tubes?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

These days I do it the easy way, by using a YJ cap tube cutter, but in the past I have used a utility knife to score the tube and even a mini close-quarters hacksaw to make a partial cut before bending and snapping it off.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

only cut one a long time ago used my knife to score it then broke it on the line I scored


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

i use wire cutters to score the outside and then snap it


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Score the edge with a small triangular file then snap it.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Score the edge with a small triangular file then snap it.



What refrig book you get that from? It's a text book answer.


fess up 'ya old Canuck..you bend it back and forth 'til it breaks like the rest of us.:shifty:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

If I had a "foot" I wouldn't use it as a "rule". Shoulda been born rich instead of handsome.:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> If I had a "foot" I wouldn't use it as a "rule". Shoulda been born rich instead of handsome.:laughing:



Ya mean this Big Foot?


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

The one eyed snake.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

????

can't post THAT pic!:no:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Score the edge with a small triangular file then snap it.


 
Same here , I never invested in a cutter that I would rarely use.


----------

